# platen template



## racerxmccoy (Feb 26, 2007)

Does anyone have a template for a shirt platen? the ones I have now are basic rectangles and I'd like to cut ones that have the point to the end which fits the neck hole.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Just measure the neck opening on the smallest shirt youll be printing and add that to the dimensions of the palettes you already have. Round the corners using a coffe cup or aluminum can to get a smooth arc.


----------

